# Battery WONT charge at Idle



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

i have a 1990 maxima GXE, i just had a 1992 engine installed because my old one went Ka-Put!

everything runs normal. EXCEPT, the battery doesn't charge at idle! With a battery meter/volt meter attached to the battery at idle it shows that it doesn't charge. The only way it will charge is if i give it gas.

Maybe the belt is too tight?

help????


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

r1style said:


> i have a 1990 maxima GXE, i just had a 1992 engine installed because my old one went Ka-Put!
> 
> everything runs normal. EXCEPT, the battery doesn't charge at idle! With a battery meter/volt meter attached to the battery at idle it shows that it doesn't charge. The only way it will charge is if i give it gas.
> 
> ...


Go get the battery tested, then get the alternator tested, then come back and repost.


----------



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

Alternator was already replaced when this problem first occurred. The battery is about 3 months old and the mechanic said it was fine when he replaced the alternator.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

take it to an autozone, pop boys, or something like that and have them test the alternator and battery IN THE CAR. they should be able to tell you more from there.

we can't tell you crap from thousands of miles away on a computer.


----------

